# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الكويت >  دستور دولة الكويت

## هيثم الفقى

دستور دولة الكويت 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
نحن عبد الله الصباح أمير دولة الكويت، 
رغبة في استكمال أسباب الحكم الديمقراطي لوطننا العزيز، وأيمانا بدور هذا اكب القومية العربية وخدمة السلام العالمي والحضارة الإنسانية . 
وسعيا نحو مستقبل أفضل ينعم فيه الوطن بمزيد من الرفاهية والمكانة الدولية، ويفيء على المواطنين مزيدا كذلك من الحرية السياسية، المساواة، والعدالة الاجتماعية، ويرسي دعائم ما جبلت عليه النفس العربية من اعتزاز بكرامة الفرد، وحرص على صالح المجموع، وشورى في الحكم مع الحفاظ على وحدة الوطن واستقراره . 
وبعد الإطلاع على القانون رقم 1 لسنة 1962 الخاص بالنظام الأساسي للحكم في فترة الانتقال . وبناء على ما قرره المجلس التأسيسي 
صدقنا على هذا الدستور وأصدرناه : 
أمير دولة الكويت عبدالله السالم الصباح صدر في قصر السيف في 14 جمادى الثاني 1382 هـ ، الموافق 11 نوفمبر 1962 م . 


الباب الأول: الدولة ونظام الحكم
( مادة 1 ) 
الكويت دولة عربية مستقلة ذات سيادة تامة، ولا يجوز النزول عن سيادتها أو التخلي عن أي جزء من أراضيها. 
وشعب الكويت جزء من الأمة العربية . 
( مادة 2 ) 
دين الدولة الإسلام والشريعة الإسلامية مصدر رئيسي   للتشريع . 
( مادة 3 ) 
لغة الدولة الرسمية هي اللغة العربية. 

( مادة 4) 
الكويت إمارة وراثية في ذرية المغفور له مبارك الصباح. 
ويعين ولي العهد خلال سنة على الأكثر من توليه الأمير، ويكون تعيينه بأمر أميري بناء على تزكية الأمير ومبايعة من مجلس الأمة تتم في جلسة خاصة بموافقة أغلبية الأعضاء الذين يتألف منهم المجلس. 
وفي حالة عدم التعين على النحو السابق يزكي الأمير لولاية العهد ثلاثة على الأقل من الذرية المذكورة فيبايع المجلس أحدهم وليا للعهد . 
ويشترط في ولي العهد أن يكون رشيدا عاقلا وابنا شرعيا لأبوين مسلمين . 
وينظم سائر الأحكام الخاصة بتوارث الإمارة قانون خاص يصدر في خلال سنة من تاريخ العمل بهذا الدستور وتكون له صفة دستورية فلا يجوز تعديله إلا بالطريقة المقررة لتعديل الدستور. 
( مادة 5 ) 
يبين القانون علم الدولة وشعارها وشاراتها وأوسمتها ونشيدها الوطني. 
( مادة 6 ) 
نظام الحكم في الكويت ديمقراطي، السيادة فيه للأمة مصدر السلطات جميعا وتكون ممارسة السيادة على الوجه المبين بهذا الدستور 
*الباب الثاني:المقومات الأساسية للمجتمع الكويتي*

( مادة 7 ) 
العدل والحرية والمساواة دعامات المجتمع والتعاون والتراحم صلة وثقى بين المواطنين. 


( مادة 8 ) 
تصون الدولة دعامات المجتمع وتكفل الأمن والطمأنينة وتكافؤ الفرص للمواطنين. 


( مادة 9 ) 
الأسرة أساس المجتمع قوامها الدين والأخلاق وحب الوطن يحفظ القانون كيانها ويقوي أواصرها ويحمي في ظلها الأمومة والطفولة. 


( مادة 10 ) 
ترعى الدولة النشء وتحميه من الاستغلال وتقيه الإهمال الأدبي والجسماني والروحي. 


( مادة 11 ) 
تكفل الدولة المعونة للمواطنين في حالة الشيخوخة أو المرض أو العجز عن العمل كما توفر لهم خدمات التأمين الاجتماعي والمعونة الاجتماعية والرعاية الصحية . 


( مادة 12 ) 
تصون الدولة التراث الإسلامي والعربي وتسهم في ركب الحضارة الإنسانية. 


( مادة 13 ) 
التعليم ركن أساسي لتقدم المجتمع تكفله الدولة وترعاه . 


( مادة 14 ) 
ترعى الدولة العلوم والآداب والفنون وتشجع البحث العلمي. 


( مادة 15 ) 
تعنى الدولة بالصحة العامة وبوسائل الوقاية والعلاج من الأمراض والأوبئة. 


( مادة 16 ) 
الملكية ورأس المال والعمل مقومات أساسية لكيان الدولة الاجتماعي وللثروة الوطنية وهي جميعا حقوق فردية ذات وظيفة اجتماعية ينظمها القانون . 


( مادة 17 ) 
للأموال العامة حرمة وحمايتها واجب على كل مواطن . 


( مادة 18 ) 
الملكية الخاصة مصونة فلا يمنع أحد من التصرف في ملكه إلا في حدود القانون ولا ينزع عن أحد ملكه إلا بسبب المنفعة العامة في الأحوال المبينة في القانون وبالكيفية المنصوص عليها فيه وبشرط تعويضه عنه تعويضا عادلا . 
والميراث حق تحكمه الشريعة الإسلامية . 


( مادة 19 ) 
المصادرة العامة للأموال محظورة ولا تكون عقوبة المصادرة الخاصة إلا بحكم قضائي في الأحوال المبينة بالقانون. 


( مادة 20 ) 
الاقتصاد الوطني أساسه العدالة الاجتماعية وقوامه التعاون العادل بين النشاط العام والنشاط الخاص وهدفه تحقيق التنمية الاقتصادية وزيادة الإنتاج ورفع المستوى المعيشة وتحقيق الرخاء للمواطنين وذلك كله في حدود القانون . 


( مادة 21 ) 
الثروات الطبيعية جميعها ومواردها كافة ملك الدولة تقوم على حفظها وحسن استغلالها بمراعاة مقتضيات أمن الدولة واقتصادها الوطني . 


( مادة 22 ) 
ينظم القانون على أسس اقتصادية مع مراعاة قواعد العدالة الاجتماعية العلاقة بين العمال وأصحاب العمل وعلاقة ملاك العقارات بمستأجريها . 


( مادة 23 ) 
تشجع الدولة التعاون والادخار وتشرف على تنظيم الائتمان . 
( مادة 24 ) 
العدالة الاجتماعية أساس الضرائب والتكاليف العامة . 
( مادة 25 ) 
تكفل الدولة تضامن المجتمع في تحمل الأعباء الناجمة عن الكوارث والمحن العامة وتعويض المصابين بأضرار الحرب أو بسبب تأدية واجباتهم العسكرية. 
( مادة 26 ) 
الوظائف العامة خدمة وطنية تناط بالقائمين بها ويستهدف موظفو الدولة في أداء وظائفهم المصلحة العامة . 
ولا يولى الأجانب الوظائف العامة إلا في الأحوال التي يبينها القانون . 
*الباب الثالث:الحقوق والواجبات العامة*

( مادة 27 ) 
الجنسية الكويتية يحددها القانون . 
ولا يجوز إسقاط الجنسية أو سحبها إلا في حدود القانون . 
( مادة 28 ) 
لا يجوز إبعاد كويتي عن الكويت أو منعه من العودة إليها . 

( مادة 29 ) 
الناس سواسية في الكرامة الإنسانية وهم متساوون لدى القانون في الحقوق والواجبات العامة لا تمييز بينهم في ذلك بسبب الجنس أو الأصل أو اللغة أو الدين . 

( مادة 30 ) 
الحرية الشخصية مكفولة . 
( مادة 31 ) 
لا يجوز القبض على إنسان أو حبسه أو تفتيشه أو تحديد إقامته أو تقييد حريته في الإقامة أو التنقل إلا وفق أحكام القانون . 
ولا يعرض أي إنسان للتعذيب أو للمعاملة الحاطة بالكرامة . 

( مادة 32 ) 
لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناء على قانون، ولا عقاب إلا على الأفعال اللاحقة للعمل بالقانون الذي ينص عليها . 
(مادة 33 ) 
العقوبة الشخصية . 
( مادة 34 ) 
المتهم برئ حتى تثبت إدانته في محاكمة قانونية تؤمن له فيها الضمانات الضرورية لممارسة حق الدفاع . 
ويحظر إيذاء المتهم جسمانيا أو معنويا . 

( مادة 35 ) 
حرية الاعتقاد مطلقة، وتحمي الدولة حرية القيام بشعائر الأديان طبقا للعادات المرعية على إلا يخل ذلك بالنظام العام أو ينافي الآداب. 

( مادة 36 ) 
حرية الرأي والبحث العلمي مكفولة، ولكل إنسان حق التعبير عن رأيه ونشره بالقول أو الكتابة أو غيرهما وذلك وفقا للشروط والأوضاع التي يبينها القانون. 


( مادة 37 ) 
حرية الصحافة والطباعة والنشر مكفولة وفقا للشروط والأوضاع التي يبينها القانون . 


( مادة 38 ) 
للمساكن حرمة، فلا يجوز دخولها بغير إذن أهلها ، إلا في الأحوال التي يعينها القانون وبالكيفية المنصوص عليها فيه . 


( مادة 39 ) 
حرية المراسلة البريدية والبرقية والهاتفية مصونة وسريتها مكفولة فلا يجوز مراقبة الرسائل أو إفشاء سريتها إلا في الأحوال المبينة في القانون وبالإجراءات المنصوص عليها فيه . 


( مادة 40 ) 
التعليم حق للكويتيين تكفله الدولة وفقا للقانون وفي حدود النظام العام والآداب والتعليم الإلزامي مجاني في مراحله الأولى وفقا للقانون . 
ويضع القانون الخطة اللازمة للقضاء على الأمية . 
وتهتم الدولة خاصة بنمو الشباب البدني والخلقي والعقلي . 


( مادة 41 ) 
لكل كويتي الحق في العمل وفي اختيار نوعه . 
والعمل واجب على كل مواطن تقتضيه الكرامة ويستوجبه الخير العام، وتقوم الدولة على توفيره للمواطنين وعلى عدالة شروطه . 


( مادة 42 ) 
لا يجوز فرض عمل إجباري على أحد إلا في الأحوال التي يعينها القانون لضرورة قومية وبمقابل عادل . 


( مادة 43 ) 
حرية تكوين الجمعيات والنقابات على أسس وطنية وبوسائل سليمة مكفولة وفقا للشروط والأوضاع التي يبينها القانون، ولا يجوز إجبار أحد على الانضمام إلى جمعية أو نقابة . 


( مادة 44 ) 
للأفراد حق الاجتماع دون حاجة لإذن أو إخطار سابق ولا يجوز لأحد من قوات الأمن حضور اجتماعاتهم الخاصة . 
والاجتماعات العامة والمواكب والتجمعات مباحة وفقا للشروط والأوضاع التي بينها القانون على أن تكون أغراض الاجتماع ووسائله سليمة ولا تنافي الآداب. 


( مادة 45 ) 
لكل فرد أن يخاطب السلطات العامة كتابة وبتوقيعه ولا تكون مخاطبة السلطات باسم الجماعات إلا للهيئات النظامية والأشخاص المعنوية. 


( مادة 46 ) 
تسليم اللاجئين السياسيين محظور . 


( مادة 47 ) 
الدفاع عن الوطن واجب مقدس وأداء الخدمة العسكرية شرف للمواطنين ينظمه القانون . 


( مادة 48 ) 
أداء الضرائب والتكاليف العامة واجب وفقا للقانون . 
وينظم القانون إعفاء الدخول الصغيرة من الضرائب بما يكفل عدم المساس بالحد الأدنى اللازم للمعيشة . 


( مادة 49 ) 
مراعاة النظام العام واحترام الآداب العامة واجب على جميع سكان الكويت. 
*الباب الرابع:السلطات*

*الفصل الأول: أحكام عامة* 

( مادة 50 ) 
يقوم نظام الحكم على أساس فصل السلطات مع تعاونها وفقا لأحكام الدستور ولا يجوز لأي سلطة منها النزول عن كل أو بعض اختصاصاتها المنصوص عليه في هذا الدستور . 


( مادة 51 ) 
السلطة التشريعية يتولاها الأمير ومجلس الأمة وفقا للدستور . 


( مادة 52 ) 
السلطة التنفيذية يتولاها الأمير ومجلس الوزراء والوزراء على النحو المبين بالدستور. 


( مادة 53 ) 
السلطة القضائية تتولاها المحاكم باسم الأمير في حدود الدستور . 
*الفصل الثاني: رئيس الدولة* 

( مادة 54 ) 
الأمير رئيس الدولة، وذاته مصونة لا تمس . 


( مادة 55 ) 
يتولى الأمير سلطاته بواسطة وزرائه . 


( مادة 56 ) 
يعين الأمير رئيس مجلس الوزراء بعد المشاورات التقليدية ويعفيه من منصبه كما يعين الوزراء ويعفيهم من مناصبهم بناء على ترشيح رئيس مجلس الوزراء. 


( مادة 57 ) 
يعاد تشكيل الوزارة على النحو المبين بالمادة السابقة عند بدء كل فصل تشريعي لمجلس الأمة . 


( مادة 58 ) 
رئيس مجلس الوزراء والوزراء مسؤولون بالتضامن أمام الأمير عن السياسة العامة للدولة، كما يسأل كل وزير أمامه عن أعمال وزارته . 


( مادة 59 ) 
يحدد القانون المشار إليه في المادة الرابعة الشروط اللازمة لممارسة الأمير صلاحياته الدستورية . 


( مادة 60 ) 
يؤدي الأمير قبل ممارسة صلاحياته في جلسة خاصة لمجلس الأمة اليمين الآتية: 
( أقسم بالله العظيم أن احترم الدستور وقوانين الدولة، وأذود عن حريات الشعب ومصالحه وأمواله وأصون استقلال الوطن وسلامة أراضيه ) 


( مادة 61 ) 
يعين الأمير، في حالة تغيبه خارج الإمارة وتعذر نيابة ولي العهد عنه نائبا يمارس صلاحياته مدة غيابه وذلك بأمر أميري. ويجوز أن يتضمن هذا الأمر تنظيما خاصا لممارسة هذه الصلاحيات نيابة عنه أو تحديدا لنطاقها . 


( مادة 62 ) 
يشترط في نائب الأمير الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة 82 من هذا الدستور وان كان وزيرا أو عضوا في مجلس الأمة فلا يشترك في أعمال الوزارة أو المجلس مدة نيابته عن الأمير . 


( مادة 63 ) 
يؤدي نائب الأمير قبل مباشرة صلاحياته في جلسة خاصة لمجلس الأمة اليمين المنصوص عليها في المادة 60 مشفوعة بعبارة "وأن أكون مخلصا للأمير". 
وفي حالة عدم انعقاد المجلس يكون أداء اليمين المذكور أمام الأمير . 


( مادة 64 ) 
تسرى بالنسبة لنائب الأمير الأحكام المنصوص عليها في المادة 131 من هذا الدستور . 


( مادة 65 ) 
للأمير حق اقتراح القوانين وحق التصديق عليها وإصدارها. ويكون الإصدار خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ رفعها إليه من مجلس الأمة وتخفض هذه المدة إلى سبعة أيام في حالة الاستعجال ويكون تقرير صفة الاستعجال بقرار من مجلس الأمة بأغلبية الأعضاء الذين يتألف منهم . 
ولا تحسب أيام العطلة الرسمية من مدة الإصدار . 
ويعتبر القانون مصدقا عليه ويصدر إذا مضت المدة المقررة للإصدار دون أن يطلب رئيس الدولة إعادة نظره . 


( مادة 66 ) 
يكون طلب إعادة النظر في مشروع القانون بمرسوم مسبب، فإذا اقره مجلس الأمة ثانية بموافقة ثلثي الأعضاء الذين يتألف منهم المجلس صدق عليه الأمير وأصدره خلال ثلاثين يوما من إبلاغه إليه. فان لم تتحقق هذه الأغلبية امتنع النظر فيه في دور الانعقاد نفسه. فإذا عاد مجلس الأمة في دور انعقاد آخر إلى إقرار ذلك المشروع بأغلبية الأعضاء الذين يتألف منهم المجلس صدق عليه الأمير وأصدره خلال ثلاثين يوما من إبلاغه إليه . 


( مادة 67 ) 
الأمير هو القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة وهو الذي يولي الضباط ويعزلهم وفقا للقانون. 


( مادة 68 ) 
يعلن الأمير الحرب الدفاعية بمرسوم أما الحرب الهجومية فمحرمة. 


( مادة 69 ) 
يعلن الأمير الحكم العرفي في أحوال الضرورة التي يحددها القانون وبالإجراءات المنصوص عليها فيه. ويكون إعلان الحكم العرفي بمرسوم ويعرض هذا المرسوم على مجلس الأمة خلال الخمسة عشر يوما التالية له للبت في مصير الحكم العرفي وإذا حدث ذلك في فترة الحل وجب عرض الأمر على المجلس الجديد في أول اجتماع له. ويشترط لاستمرار الحكم العرفي أن يصدر بذلك قرار من المجلس بأغلبية الأعضاء الذين يتألف منهم . 
وفي جميع الأحوال يجب أن يعاد عرض الأمر على مجلس الأمة بالشروط السابقة كل،ثلاثة أشهر . 


( مادة 70 ) 
يبرم الأمير المعاهدات بمرسوم ويبلغها مجلس الأمة فورا مشفوعة بما يناسب من البيان، وتكون للمعاهدة قوه القانون بعد إبرامها والتصديق عليها ونشرها في الجريدة الرسمية . 
على أن معاهدات الصلح والتحالف والمعاهدات المتعلقة بأراضي الدولة أو ثروتها الطبيعية أو بحقوق السيادة أو حقوق المواطنين العامة والخاصة ومعاهدات التجارة والملاحة والإقامة والمعاهدات التي تحمل خزانة الدولة شيئا من النفقات غير الواردة في الميزانية أو تتضمن تعديلا لقوانين الكويت يجب لنفاذها أن تصدر بقانون. 
ولا يجوز في أي حال أن تتضمن المعاهدة شروطا سرية تناقض شروطها العلنية. 


( مادة 71 ) 
إذا حدث فيما بين أدوار انعقاد مجلس الأمة أو في فترة حله ما يوجب الإسراع في اتخاذ تدابير لا تحتمل التأخير جاز للأمير أن يصدر في شأنها مراسيم تكون لها قوة القانون على أن لا تكون مخالفة للدستور أو للتقديرات المالية الواردة في قانون الميزانية . 
ويجب عرض هذه المراسيم على مجلس الأمة خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ صدورها ، إذا كان المجلس قائما وفي أول اجتماع له في حالة الحل أو انتهاء الفصل التشريعي فإذا لم تعرض زال بأثر رجعي ما كان لها من قوة القانون بغير حاجة إلى إصدار قرار بذلك . أما إذا عرضت ولم يقرها المجلس زال بأثر رجعي ما كان لها قوة القانون إلا إذا رأى المجلس اعتماد نفاذها في الفترة السابقة أو تسوية ما ترتب من أثارها بوجه آخر . 


( مادة 72 ) 
يضع الأمير، بمراسيم، اللوائح اللازمة لتنفيذ القوانين بما لا يتضمن تعديلا فيها أو تعطيلا لها أو إعفاء من تنفيذها. ويجوز أن يعين القانون أداة أدنى من المرسوم لإصدار اللوائح اللازمة لتنفيذه . 


( مادة 73 ) 
يضع الأمير، بمراسيم، لوائح الضبط واللوائح اللازمة لترتيب المصالح والأدوات العامة بما لا يتعارض مع القوانين . 


( مادة 74 ) 
يعين الأمير الموظفين المدنيين والعسكريين والممثلين السياسيين لدى الدول الأجنبية ويعزلهم وفقا للقانون ويقبل ممثلي الدول الأجنبية لديه . 


( مادة 75 ) 
للأمير أن يعفو بمرسوم عن العقوبة أو أن يخفضها أما العفو الشامل فلا يكون إلا بقانون وذلك عن الجرائم المقترفة قبل اقتراح العفو . 


( مادة 76 ) 
يمنح الأمير أو سمة الشرف وفقا للقانون . 


( مادة 77 ) 
تسك العملة باسم الأمير وفقا للقانون . 


( مادة 78 ) 
عند تولية رئيس الدولة تعين مخصصاته السنوية بقانون، وذلك لمدة حكمه 
*الفصل الثالث: السلطة التشريعية* 

( مادة 79 ) 
لا يصدر قانون إلا إذا أقره مجلس الأمة وصدق عليه الأمير . 


( مادة 80 ) 
يتألف مجلس الأمة من خمسين عضوا ينتخبون بطريق الانتخاب العام السري المباشر وفقا للأحكام التي يبينها قانون الانتخاب. ويعتبر الوزراء غير المنتخبين بمجلس الأمة أعضاء في هذا المجلس بحكم وظائفهم . 


( مادة 81 ) 
تحدد الدوائر الانتخابية بقانون . 


( مادة 82 ) 
يشترط في عضو مجلس الأمة : 
(1) أن يكون كويتي الجنسية بصفة أصلية وفقا للقانون . 
(2) أن تتوافر فيه شروط الناخب وفقا لقانون الانتخاب . 
(3) ألا تقل سنه يوم الانتخاب عن ثلاثين سنه ميلادية . 
(4) أن يجيد قراءة اللغة العربية وكتابتها . 


( مادة 83 ) 
مدة مجلس الأمة أربع سنوات ميلادية من تاريخ أول اجتماع له ، ويجري التجديد خلال الستين يوما السابقة على نهاية تلك المدة مع مراعاة حكم المادة 107 . 
والأعضاء الذين تنتهي مدة عضويتهم يجوز إعادة انتخابهم. ولا يجوز مد الفصل التشريعي إلا لضرورة في حالة الحرب، ويكون هذا المد بقانون. 


( مادة 84 ) 
إذا خلا محل أحد أعضاء مجلس الأمة قبل نهاية مدته، لأي سبب من الأسباب انتخب بدله في خلال شهرين من تاريخ إعلان المجلس هذا الخلو وتكون مدة العضو الجديد لنهاية مدة سلفه. 
وإذا وقع الخلو في خلال ستة أشهر السابقة على انتهاء الفصل التشريعي للمجلس فلا يجري انتخاب عضو بديل . 


( مادة 85 ) 
لمجلس الأمة دور انعقاد سنوي لا يقل عن ثمانية أشهر، ولا يجوز فض هذا الدور قبل اعتماد الميزانية. 


( مادة 86 ) 
يعقد المجلس دوره العادي بدعوة من الأمير خلال شهر أكتوبر من كل عام. وإذا لم يصدر مرسوم الدعوة قبل أول الشهر المذكور اعتبر موعد الانعقاد الساعة التاسعة من صباح يوم السبت الثالث من ذلك الشهر. فان صادف هذا اليوم عطلة رسمية اجتمع المجلس في صباح أول يوم يلي تلك العطلة. 


( مادة 87 ) 
استثناء من أحكام المادتين السابقتين يدعو الأمير مجلس الأمة لأول اجتماع يلي الانتخابات العامة للمجلس في خلال أسبوعين من انتهاء تلك الانتخابات فان لم يصدر مرسوم الدعوة خلال أسبوعين من انتهاء تلك الانتخابات فان لم يصدر مرسوم الدعوة خلال تلك المدة اعتبر المجلس مدعوا للاجتماع في صباح اليوم التالي للأسبوعين المذكورين مع مراعاة حكم المادة السابقة . 
وإذا كان تاريخ انعقاد المجلس في هذا الدور متأخرا عن الميعاد السنوي المنصوص عليه في المادة 86 من الدستور خفضت مدة الانعقاد المنصوص عليها في المادة 85 بمقدار الفارق بين الميعادين المذكورين. 


( مادة 88 ) 
يدعى مجلس الأمة، بمرسوم لاجتماع غير عادي إذا رأى الأمير ضرورة لذلك أو بناء على طلب أغلبية أعضاء المجلس. 
ولا يجوز في دور الانعقاد غير العادي أن ينظر المجلس في غير الأمور التي دعي من أجلها إلا بموافقة الوزارة . 


( مادة 89 ) 
يعلن الأمير فض أدوار الاجتماع العادية وغير العادية . 


( مادة 90 ) 
كل اجتماع يعقده المجلس في غير الزمان والمكان المقررين لاجتماعه يكون باطلا، وتبطل بحكم القانون القرارات التي تصدر فيه 


( مادة 91 ) 
قبل أن يتولى عضو مجلس الأمة أعماله في المجلس أو لجانه يؤدي أمام المجلس في جلسة علنية اليمين الآتية : 
" أقسم بالله العظيم أن أكون مخلصا للوطن وللأمير وأن أحترم الدستور وقوانين الدولة وأذود عن حريات الشعب ومصالحه وأمواله وأؤدي أعمالي بالأمانة والصدق " 


( مادة 92 ) 
يختار مجلس الأمة في أول جلسة له ، ولمثل مدته رئيسا ونائب رئيس من بين أعضائه وإذا خلا مكان أي منهما اختار المجلس من يحل محله إلى نهاية مدته . 
ويكون الانتخاب في جميع الأحوال بالأغلبية المطلقة للحاضرين فان لم تتحقق هذه الأغلبية في المرة الأولى أعيد الانتخاب بين الاثنين الحائزين لأكثر الأصوات فان تساوى مع ثانيهما غيره في عدد الأصوات اشترك معهما في انتخاب المرة الثانية ويكون الانتخاب في هذه الحالة بالأغلبية النسبية. فان تساوى أكثر من واحد في الحصول على الأغلبية النسبية تم الاختيار بينهم بالقرعة ويرأس الجلسة الأولى لحين انتخاب الرئيس أكبر الأعضاء سنا . 


( مادة 93 ) 
يؤلف المجلس خلال الأسبوع الأول من اجتماعه السنوي اللجان اللازمة لأعماله ويجوز لهذه اللجان أن تباشر صلاحياتها خلال عطلة المجلس تمهيدا لعرضها عليه عند اجتماعه . 


( مادة 94 ) 
جلسات مجلس الأمة علنية ويجوز عقدها سرية بناء على طلب الحكومة أو رئيس المجلس أو عشرة أعضاء وتكون مناقشة الطلب في جلسة سريه . 


( مادة 95 ) 
يفصل مجلس الأمة في صحة انتخاب أعضائه ولا يعتبر الانتخاب باطلا إلا بأغلبية الأعضاء الذين يتألف منهم المجلس. ويجوز بقانون أن يعهد بهذا الاختصاص إلى جهة قضائية . 


( مادة 96 ) 
مجلس الأمة هو المختص بقبول الاستقالة من عضويته . 


( مادة 97 ) 
يشترط لصحة اجتماع مجلس الأمة حضور أكثر من نصف أعضائه، وتصدر القرارات بالأغلبية المطلقة للأعضاء الحاضرين، وذلك في غير الحالات التي تشترط فيها أغلبية خاصة. 
وعند تساوي الأصوات يعتبر الأمر الذي جرت المداولة في شأنه مرفوضا. 


( مادة 98 ) 
تتقدم كل وزارة فور تشكيلها ببرنامجها إلى مجلس الأمة، وللمجلس أن يبدي ما يراه من ملاحظات بصدد هذا البرنامج. 


( مادة 99 ) 
لكل عضو من أعضاء مجلس الأمة أن يوجه إلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء والى الوزراء أسئلة لاستيضاح الأمور الداخلة في اختصاصهم وللسائل وحده حق التعقيب مرة واحدة على الإجابة . 


( مادة 100 ) 
لكل عضو من أعضاء مجلس الأمة أن يوجه إلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء وإلى الوزراء استجوابات عن الأمور الداخلة في اختصاصاتهم . 
ولا تجري المناقشة في الاستجواب إلا بعد ثمانية أيام على الأقل من يوم تقديمه وذلك في حالة غير حالة الاستعجال وموافقة الوزير . 
وبمراعاة حكم المادتين 101 و 102 من الدستور يجوز أن يؤدي الاستجواب إلى طرح موضوع الثقة على المجلس . 


( مادة 101 ) 
كل وزير مسؤول لدى مجلس الأمة عن أعمال وزارته، وإذا قرر المجلس عدم الثقة بأحد الوزراء اعتبر معتزلا للوزارة من تاريخ قرار عدم الثقة ويقدم استقالته فورا. ولا يجوز طرح موضوع الثقة بالوزير إلا بناء على رغبته أو طلب موقع من عشرة أعضاء اثر مناقشة استجواب موجه إليه ولا يجوز للمجلس أن يصدر قراره في الطلب قبل سبعة أيام من تقديمه . 
ويكون سحب الثقة من الوزير بأغلبية الأعضاء الذين يتألف منهم المجلس فيما عدا الوزراء ولا يشترك الوزراء في التصويت على الثقة . 


( مادة 102 ) 
لا يتولى رئيس مجلس الوزارة أي وزارة ولا يطرح في مجلس الامة موضوع الثقة به. 
ومع ذلك إذا رأى مجلس الأمة بالطريقة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة عدم إمكان التعاون مع رئيس مجلس الوزارة رفع الأمر إلى رئيس الدولة وللأمير في هذه الحالة أن يعفي رئيس مجلس الوزراء ويعين وزارة جديده أو أن يحل مجلس الأمة. 
وفي حالة الحل إذا قرر المجلس الجديد بذات الأغلبية عدم التعاون مع رئيس مجلس الوزراء المذكور اعتبر معتزلا منصبه من تاريخ قرار المجلس في هذا الشان وتشكيل وزارة جديدة . 


( مادة 103 ) 
إذا تخلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء أو الوزير عن منصبه لأي سبب من الأسباب يستمر في تصريف العاجل من شؤون منصبه لحين تعيين خلفه . 


( مادة 104 ) 
يفتتح الأمير دور الانعقاد السنوي لمجلس الأمة ويلقي فيه خطابا أميريا يتضمن بيان أحوال البلاد وأهم الشؤون العامة التي جرت خلال العام المنقضي وما تعتزم الحكومة إجراءه من مشروعات وإصلاحات خلال العام الجديد . 
وللأمير أن ينيب عنه في الافتتاح أو في إلقاء الخطاب الأميري رئيس مجلس الوزراء 


( مادة 105 ) 
يختار مجلس الأمة لجنة من بين أعضائه لإعداد مشروع الجواب على الخطاب الأميري متضمنا ملاحظات المجلس وأمانيه وبعد إقراره من المجلس يرفع إلى الأمير . 


( مادة 106 ) 
للأمير أن يؤجل بمرسوم اجتماع مجلس الأمة لمدة لا تجاوز شهرا ولا يتكرر التأجيل في دور الانعقاد الواحد الا بموافقة المجلس ولمدة واحدة ولا تحتسب مدة التأجيل ضمن فترة الانعقاد . 


( مادة 107 ) 
للأمير أن يحل مجلس الأمة بمرسوم تبين فيه أسباب الحل على أنه لا يجوز حل المجلس لذات الأسباب مرة أخرى . 
وإذا حل المجلس وجب إجراء الانتخابات للمجلس الجديد في ميعاد لا يجاوز شهرين من تاريخ الحل . 
فان لم تجر الانتخابات خلال تلك المدة يسترد المجلس المنحل كامل سلطته الدستورية ويجتمع فورا كأن الحل لم يكن ويستمر في أعماله إلى أن ينتخب المجلس الجديد. 


( مادة 108 ) 
عضو المجلس يمثل الأمة بأسرها ويرعى المصلحة العامة، ولا سلطان لأي هيئة عليه في عمله بالمجلس أو لجانه . 


( مادة 109 ) 
لعضو مجلس الأمة حق اقتراح القوانين . 
وكل مشروع قانون اقترحه أحد الأعضاء ورفضه مجلس الأمة لا يجوز تقديمه ثانية في دور الانعقاد ذاته. 


( مادة 110 ) 
عضو مجلس الأمة حر فيما يبديه من الآراء و الأفكار بالمجلس أو لجانه، و لا تجوز مؤاخذته عن ذلك بحال من الأحوال. 


( مادة 111 ) 


لا يجوز أثناء دور الانعقاد، في غير حالة الجرم المشهود، أن تتخذ نحو العضو إجراءات التحقيق أو التفتيش أو القبض أو الحبس أو أي إجراء جزائي آخر إلا بإذن المجلس، ويتعين إخطار المجلس بما قد يتخذ من إجراءات جزائية أثناء انعقاده على النحو السابق. كما يجب إخطاره دواما في أول اجتماع له بأي إجراء يتخذ في غيبته ضد أي عضو من أعضائه وفي جميع الأحوال إذا لم يصدر المجلس قراره في طلب الإذن خلال شهر من تاريخ وصوله إليه اعتبر ذلك بمثابة إذن . 


( مادة 112 ) 
يجوز بناء طلب موقع من خمسة أعضاء طرح موضوع عام على مجلس الأمة للمناقشة لاستيضاح سياسة الحكومة في شانه وتبادل الرأي بصدده، ولسائر الأعضاء حق الاشتراك في المناقشة. 


( مادة 113 ) 
لمجلس الأمة إبداء رغبات للحكومة في المسائل العامة، وأن تعذر على الحكومة الأخذ بهذه الرغبات وجب أن تبين للمجلس أسباب ذلك، وللمجلس أن يعقب مرة واحدة على بيان الحكومة. 


( مادة 114 ) 
يحق لمجلس الأمة في كل وقت أن يؤلف لجان تحقيق أو يندب عضوا أو أكثر من أعضائه للتحقيق في أي أمر من الأمور الداخلة في اختصاص المجلس، ويجب على الوزراء وجميع موظفي الدولة تقديم الشهادات والوثائق والبيانات التي تطلب منهم. 


( مادة 115 ) 
يشكل المجلس ضمن لجانه السنوية لجنة خاصة لبحث العرائض والشكاوي التي يبعث بها المواطنون إلى المجلس، وتستوضح اللجنة الأمر من الجهات المختصة، وتعلم صاحب الشان بالنتيجة . 
ولا يجوز لعضو مجلس الأمة أن يتدخل في عمل أي من السلطتين القضائية والتنفيذية . 


( مادة 116 ) 
يسمع رئيس مجلس الوزراء والوزراء في مجلس الأمة كلما طلبوا الكلام ولهم أن يستعينوا بمن يريدون من كبار الموظفين أو ينيبوهم عنهم . وللمجلس أن يطلب حضور الوزير المختص عند مناقشة أمر يتعلق بوزارته. ويجب أن تمثل الوزارة في جلسات المجلس برئيسها أو ببعض أعضائها . 


( مادة 117 ) 
يضع مجلس الأمة لائحته الداخلية متضمنة نظام سير العمل في المجلس ولجانه وأصول المناقشة والتصويت والسؤال والاستجواب وسائر الصلاحيات المنصوص عليها في الدستور. وتبين اللائحة الداخلية الجزاءات التي تقرر على مخالفة العضو للنظام أو تخلفه عن جلسات المجلس أو اللجان بدون عذر مشروع . 


( مادة 118 ) 
حفظ النظام داخل مجلس الأمة من اختصاص رئيسه، ويكون للمجلس حرس خاص يأتمر بأمر رئيس المجلس . 
ولا يجوز لأي قوة مسلحة أخرى دخول المجلس أو الاستقرار على مقربه من أبوابه إلا بطلب رئيسه . 


( مادة 119 ) 
تعين بقانون مكافآت رئيس مجلس الأمة ونائبه وأعضائه، وفي حالة تعديل هذه المكافآت لا ينفذ هذا التعديل إلا في الفصل التشريعي التالي . 


( مادة 120 ) 
لا يجوز الجمع بين عضوية مجلس الأمة وتولي الوظائف العامة وذلك فيما عدا الحالات التي يجوز فيها الجمع وفقا للدستور وفي هذه الحالات لا يجوز الجمع بين مكافأة العضوية ومرتبات الوظيفة . 
ويعين القانون حالات عدم الجمع الأخرى . 


( مادة 121 ) 
لا يجوز لعضو مجلس الأمة أثناء مدة عضويته أن يعين في مجلس إدارة شركة أو أن يسهم في التزامات تعقدها الحكومة أو المؤسسات العامة. 
ولا يجوز لـه خلال تلك المدة وكذلك أن يشتري أو يستأجر مالا من أموال الدولة أو أن يؤجرها أو يبيعها شيئا من أمواله أو يقايضها عليه، ما لم يكن ذلك بطريق المزايدة أو المناقصة العلنيتين، أو بالتطبيق لنظام الاستملاك الجبري. 


(مادة 122 ) 
لا يمنح أعضاء مجلس الأمة أوسمة أثناء مدة عضويتهم، ويستثنى من ذلك العضو الذي يشغل وظيفة عامة لا تتنافى مع عضوية مجلس الأمة. 
*الفصل الرابع: السلطة التنفيذية* 

*الفرع الأول ـ الوزارة*

( مادة 123) 
يهيمن مجلس الوزراء على مصالح الدولة، ويرسم السياسة العامة للحكومة، ويتابع تنفيذها، ويشرف على سير العمل في الإدارات الحكومية. 


( مادة 124) 
يعين القانون مرتبات رئيس مجلس الوزراء والوزراء. 
وتسري في شأن رئيس مجلس الوزراء سائر الأحكام الخاصة بالوزراء، ما لم يرد نص على خلاف ذلك. 


( مادة 125) 
تشترط فيمن يولى الوزارة الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة 82 من هذا الدستور. 


( مادة 126) 
قبل أن يتولى رئيس مجلس الوزراء والوزراء صلاحياتهم يؤدون أمام الأمير اليمين المنصوص عليها في المادة 91 من هذا الدستور. 


( مادة 127) 
يتولى رئيس مجلس الوزراء رياسة جلسات المجلس والإشراف على تنسيق الأعمال بين الوزارات المختلفة. 


( مادة 128) 
مداولات مجلس الوزراء سرية، وتصدر قراراته بحضور أغلبية أعضائه، وبموافقة أغلبية الحاضرين، وعند تساوي الأصوات يرجح الجانب الذي فيه الرئيس. 
وتلتزم الأقلية برأي الأغلبية ما لم تستقل. 
وترفع قرارات المجلس إلى الأمير للتصديق عليها في الأحوال التي تقتضي صدور مرسوم في شأنها. 


( مادة 129) 
استقالة رئيس مجلس الوزراء أو إعفاؤه من منصبه تتضمن استقالة سائر الوزراء أو إعفاءهم من مناصبهم. 


( مادة 130) 
يتولى كل وزير الإشراف على شؤون وزارته ويقوم بتنفيذ السياسة العامة للحكومة فيها، كما يرسم اتجاهات الوزارة ويشرف على تنفيذها. 


( مادة 131) 
لا يجوز للوزير أثناء توليه الوزارة أن يلي أي وظيفة عامة أخرى أو أن يزاول، ولو بطريق غير مباشر، مهنة حرة أو عملا صناعيا أو تجاريا أو ماليا. كما لا يجوز لـه أن يسهم في التزامات تعقدها الحكومة أو المؤسسات العامة، أو أن يجمع بين الوزارة والعضوية في مجلس إدارة أي شركة. 
ولا يجوز لـه خلال تلك المدة كذلك أن يشتري أو يستأجر مالا من أموال الدولة ولو بطريق المزاد العلني، أو أن يؤجرها أو يبيعها شيئا من أمواله أو يقايضها عليه. 


( مادة 132) 
يحدد قانون خاص الجرائم التي تقع من الوزراء في تأدية أعمال وظائفهم ويبين إجراءات اتهامهم ومحاكمتهم والجهة المختصة بهذه المحاكمة، وذلك دون إخلال بتطبيق القوانين الأخرى في شأن ما يقع منهم من أفعال أو جرائم عادية، وما يترتب على أعمالهم من مسؤولية مدنية. 


( مادة 133) 
ينظم القانون المؤسسات العامة وهيئات الإدارة البلدية بما يكفل لها الاستقلال في ظل توجيه الدولة ورقابتها. 


*الفرع الثاني ـ الشؤون المالية*

( مادة 134) 
إنشاء الضرائب العامة وتعديلها وإلغاؤها لا يكون إلا بقانون. ولا يعفى أحد من أدائها كلها أو بعضها في غير الأحوال المبينة بالقانون. ولا يجوز تكليف أحد بأداء غير ذلك من الضرائب والرسوم والتكاليف إلا في حدود القانون. 


( مادة 135) 
يبين القانون الأحكام الخاصة بتحصيل الأموال العامة وبإجراءات صرفها. 


( مادة 136) 
تعقد القروض العامة بقانون، ويجوز أن تقرض الدولة أو أن تكفل قرضا بقانون أو في حدود الاعتمادات المقررة لهذا الغرض بقانون الميزانية. 


( مادة 137) 
يجوز للمؤسسات العامة وللأشخاص المعنوية العامة المحلية أن تقرض أو تكفل قرضا وفقا للقانون. 


( مادة 138) 
يبين القانون الأحكام الخاصة بحفظ أملاك الدولة وإدارتها وشروط التصرف فيها، والحدود التي يجوز فيها النزول عن شيء من هذه الأملاك. 


( مادة 139) 
السنة المالية تعين بقانون. 


( مادة 140) 
تعد الدولة مشروع الميزانية السنوية الشاملة لإيرادات الدولة ومصروفاتها وتقدمه إلى مجلس الأمة قبل انتهاء السنة المالية بشهرين على الأقل، لفحصها وإقرارها. 


) مادة 141) 
تكون مناقشة الميزانية في مجلس الأمة بابا بابا، ولا يجوز تخصيص أي إيراد من الإيرادات العامة لوجه معين من وجوه الصرف إلا بقانون. 


)مادة 142) 
يجوز أن ينص القانون على تخصيص مبالغ معينة لأكثر من سنة واحدة، إذا اقتضت ذلك طبيعة المصرف، على أن تدرج في الميزانيات المتعاقبة الاعتمادات الخاصة بكل منها، أو توضع لها ميزانية استثنائية لأكثر من سنة مالية. 


( مادة 143) 
لا يجوز أن يتضمن قانون الميزانية أي نص من شأنه إنشاء ضريبة جديدة، أو زيادة في ضريبة موجودة، أو تعديل قانون قائم أو تفادي إصدار قانون خاص في أمر نص هذا الدستور على وجوب صدور قانون في شأنه. 


( مادة 144) 
تصدر الميزانية العامة بقانون. 


( مادة 145) 
إذا لم يصدر قانون الميزانية قبل بدء السنة المالية يعمل بالميزانية القديمة لحين صدوره، وتجبى الإيرادات وتنفق المصروفات وفقا للقوانين المعمول بها في نهاية السنة المذكورة. 
وإذا كان مجلس الأمة قد أقر بعض أبواب الميزانية الجديدة يعمل بتلك الأبواب. 


( مادة 146) 
كل مصروف غير وارد في الميزانية أو زائد على التقديرات الواردة فيها يجب أن يكون بقانون، وكلك نقل أي مبلغ من باب إلى آخر من أبواب الميزانية. 


( مادة 147) 
لا يجوز بحال تجاوز الحد الأقصى لتقديرات الإنفاق الواردة في قانون الميزانية والقوانين المعدلة له. 


( مادة 148) 
يبين القانون الميزانيات العامة المستقلة والملحقة، وتسري في شأنها الأحكام الخاصة بميزانية الدولة. 


( مادة 149) 
الحساب الختامي للإدارة المالية للدولة عن العام المنقضي يقدم إلى مجلس الأمة خلال أربعة الأشهر التالية لانتهاء السنة المالية للنظر فيه وإقراره. 


( مادة 150) 
تقدم الحكومة إلى مجلس الأمة بيانا عن الحالة المالية للدولة مرة على الأقل في خلال كل دور من أدوار انعقاده العادية. 


( مادة 151) 
ينشأ بقانون ديوان للمراقبة المالية يكفل القانون استقلاله، ويكون ملحقا بمجلس الأمة، ويعاون الحكومة ومجلس الأمة في رقابة تحصيل إيرادات الدولة وإنفاق مصروفاتها في حدود الميزانية، ويقدم الديوان لكل من الحكومة ومجلس الأمة تقريرا سنويا عن أعماله وملاحظاته. 


( مادة 152) 
كل التزام باستثمار مورد من موارد الثروة الطبيعية أو مرفق من المرافق العامة لا يكون إلا بقانون ولزمن محدود، وتكفل الإجراءات التمهيدية تيسير أعمال البحث والكشف وتحقيق العلانية والمنافسة. 


( مادة 153) 
كل احتكار لا يمنح إلا بقانون وإلى زمن محدود. 


( مادة 154) 
ينظم القانون النقد والمصارف، ويحدد المقاييس والمكاييل والموازين. 


( مادة 155) 
ينظم القانون شؤون المرتبات والمعاشات والتعويضات والإعانات والمكافآت التي تقرر على خزانة الدولة. 


( مادة 156) 
يضع القانون الأحكام الخاصة بميزانيات المؤسسات والهيئات المحلية ذات الشخصية المعنوية العامة وبحساباتها الختامية. 
*الفرع الثالث ـ الشؤون العسكرية*

( مادة 157) 
السلام هدف الدولة، وسلامة الوطن أمانة في عنق كل مواطن، وهي جزء من سلامة الوطن العربي الكبير. 


( مادة 158) 
الخدمة العسكرية ينظمها القانون. 


( مادة 159) 
الدولة وحدها هي التي تنشئ القوات المسلحة وهيئات الأمن العام وفقا للقانون. 


( مادة 160) 
التعبئة، العامة أو الجزئية، ينظمها القانون. 


( مادة 161) 
ينشأ مجلس أعلى للدفاع يتولى شؤون الدفاع والمحافظة على سلامة الوطن والإشراف على القوات المسلحة وفقا للقانون. 
*الفصل الخامس: السلطة القضائية* 

(مادة 162) 
شرف القضاء، ونزاهة القضاة وعدلهم، أساس الملك وضمان للحقوق والحريات. 


)مادة 163) 
لا سلطان لأي جهة على القاضي في قضائه، ولا يجوز بحال التدخل في سير العدالة، ويكفل القانون استقلال القضاء ويبين ضمانات القضاة والأحكام الخاصة بهم وأحوال عدم قابليتهم للعزل. 


)مادة 164) 
يرتب القانون المحاكم على اختلاف أنواعها ودرجاتها، ويبين وظائفها واختصاصاتها، ويقتصر اختصاص المحاكم العسكرية، في غير حالة الحكم العرفي، على الجرائم العسكرية التي تقع من أفراد القوات المسلحة وقوات الأمن ، وذلك في الحدود التي يقررها القانون. 


)مادة 165) 
جلسات المحاكم علنية إلا في الأحوال الاستثنائية التي يبينها القانون. 


)مادة 166) 
حق التقاضي مكفول للناس، ويبين القانون الإجراءات والأوضاع اللازمة لممارسة هذا الحق. 


)مادة 167) 
تتولى النيابة العامة الدعوى العمومية باسم المجتمع، وتشرف على شؤون الضبط القضائي، وتسهر على تطبيق القوانين الجزائية وملاحقة المذنبين وتنفيذ الأحكام. ويرتب القانون هذه الهيئة وينظم اختصاصاتها ويعين الشروط والضمانات الخاصة بمن يولون وظائفها. 
ويجوز أن يعهد بقانون لجهات الأمن العام بتولي الدعوى العمومية في الجنح على سبيل الاستثناء، ووفقا للأوضاع التي يبينها القانون. 


)مادة 168) 
يكون للقضاء مجلس أعلى ينظمه القانون ويبين صلاحياته. 


)مادة 169) 
ينظم القانون الفصل في الخصومات الإدارية بواسطة غرفة أو محكمة خاصة يبين القانون نظامها وكيفية ممارستها للقضاء الإداري شاملا ولاية الإلغاء وولاية التعويض بالنسبة إلى القرارات الإدارية المخالفة للقانون. 


)مادة 170) 
يرتب القانون الهيئة التي تتولى إبداء الرأي القانوني للوزارات والمصالح العامة، وتقوم بصياغة مشروعات القوانين واللوائح، كما يرتب تمثيل الدولة وسائر الهيئات العامة أمام جهات القضاء. 


)مادة 171) 
يجوز بقانون إنشاء مجلس دولة يختص بوظائف القضاء الإداري والإفتاء والصياغة المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين. 


)مادة 172) 
ينظم القانون طريقة البت في الخلاف على الاختصاص بين جهات القضاء، وفي تنازع الأحكام. 


)مادة 173) 
يعين القانون الجهة القضائية التي تختص بالفصل في المنازعات المتعلقة بدستورية القوانين واللوائح، ويبين صلاحياتها والإجراءات التي تتبعها. 


ويكفل القانون حق كل من الحكومة وذوي الشأن في الطعن لدى تلك الجهة في دستورية القوانين واللوائح. 
وفي حالة تقرير الجهة المذكورة عدم دستورية قانون أو لائحة يعتبر كأن لم يكن. 
*الباب الخامس:أحكام عامة وأحكام مؤقتة*

(مادة 174) 
للأمير ولثلث أعضاء مجلس الأمة حق اقتراح تنقيح هذا الدستور بتعديل أو حذف حكم أو أكثر من أحكامه، أو إضافة أحكام جديدة إليه. 
فإذا وافق الأمير وأغلبية الأعضاء الذين يتألف منهم مجلس الأمة على مبدأ التنقيح وموضوعه، ناقش المجلس المشروع المقترح مادة مادة، وتشترط لإقراره موافقة ثلثي الأعضاء الذين يتألف منهم المجلس، ولا يكون التنقيح نافذا بعد ذلك إلا بعد تصديق الأمير عليه وإصداره، وذلك بالاستثناء من حكم المادتين 65 و 66 من هذا الدستور. 
وإذا رفض اقتراح التنقيح من حيث المبدأ أو من حيث موضوع التنقيح فلا يجوز عرضه من جديد قبل مضي سنة على هذا الرفض. ولا يجوز اقتراح تعديل هذا الدستور قبل مضي خمس سنوات على العمل به. 


(مادة 175) 
الأحكام الخاصة بالنظام الأميري للكويت وبمبادئ الحرية والمساواة المنصوص عليها في هذا الدستور لا يجوز اقتراح تنقيحها، ما لم يكن التنقيح خاصا بلقب الإمارة أو بالمزيد من ضمانات الحرية والمساواة. 


(مادة 176) 
صلاحيات الأمير المبينة في الدستور لا يجوز اقتراح تنقيحها في فترة النيابة عنه. 


(مادة 177) 
لا يخل تطبيق هذا الدستور بما ارتبطت به الكويت مع الدول والهيئات الدولية من معاهدات واتفاقات. 


(مادة 178) 
تنشر القوانين في الجريدة الرسمية خلال أسبوعين من يوم إصدارها، ويعمل بها بعد شهر من تاريخ نشرها، ويجوز مد هذا الميعاد أو قصره بنص خاص في القانون. 


(مادة 179) 
لا تسري أحكام القوانين إلا على ما يقع من تاريخ العمل بها، ولا يترتب عليها أثر فيما وقع قبل هذا التاريخ. ويجوز، في غير المواد الجزائية، النص في القانون على خلاف ذلك بموافقة أغلبية الأعضاء الذين يتألف منهم مجلس الأمة. 


(مادة 180) 
كل ما قررته القوانين واللوائح والمراسيم والأوامر والقرارات المعمول بها عند العمل بهذا الدستور يظل ساريا ما لم يعدل أو يلغ وفقا للنظام المقرر بهذا الدستور، وبشرط ألا يتعارض مع نص من نصوصه. 


(مادة 181) 
لا يجوز تعطيل أي حكم من أحكام هذا الدستور إلا اثناء قيام الأحكام العرفية في الحدود التي يبينها القانون. ولا يجوز بأي حال تعطيل انعقاد مجلس الأمة في تلك الأثناء أو المساس بحصانة أعضائه. 


(مادة 182) 
ينشر هذا الدستور في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به من تاريخ اجتماع مجلس الأمة، على ألا يتأخر هذا الاجتماع عن شهر يناير سنة 1963. 


(مادة 183) 
يستمر العمل بالقانون رقم 1 لسنة 1962 الخاص بالنظام الأساسي للحكم في فترة الانتقال كما يستمر أعضاء المجلس التأسيسي الحاليون في ممارسة مهامهم المبينة بالقانون المذكور إلى تاريخ اجتماع مجلس الأمة. 
*الاصدار* 

أمير دولة الكويت 
عبد الله السالم الصباح 
صدر في قصر السيف في 14 جمادي الثاني 1382 هـ 
الموافق 11 نوفمبر 1962 م

----------

